# First band you saw live...



## OrangePeel

Like the title says, what was the first band that you saw live through choice. No cheating to make you seem any cooler...

Mine was the Jam on the 5th of November 1978 at Glasgow Apollo... I know the date as I can see the framed ticket stub from where I am sat.


----------



## insurgentes

Mine was the Jam too. Brighton Centre Saturday 12th December 1982. Their last Gig. I wasn't really a fan, just went with a mate. Only found out the other week that it was a memorable event. Great Gig Though proper sweaty.


----------



## S63

The Beatles, Hammersmith Odeon, 1964 I think.


----------



## dholdi

Black Sabbath, Guild Hall - Preston.
1978 with Van Halen opening.


----------



## 03OKH

U2 headlining @ Milton Keynes Bowl. 1984 if i remember correctly. Sorry it was 85 just checked

Ably supported by :

The Cult
Spear of Destiny
REM
The Ramones

and one other I cant remember :wall:

Cracking day out.


----------



## Colt Man

the horrors in like 2006 

always been a massive music fan but never realy saw the point in paying to go see bands i dont know why. anyway me and my mate both got realy into them and he got me a ticket for my birthday

and as of yet its the last one too


----------



## M.M

arcade fire 2007 at t in the park


----------



## Mattieuk

The Cult around 1986-87 on the Electric tour at the NEC Birmingham.


----------



## Mattieuk

S500 said:


> The Beatles, Hammersmith Odeon, 1964 I think.


Wow...at that time was Beatlemania at its peak?


----------



## Bigpikle

U2 - Wembley Joshua Tree Tour approx 1985


----------



## Andy Bray

dholdi said:


> Black Sabbath, Guild Hall - Preston.
> 1978 with Van Halen opening.


Blimey I had forgotten about that tour. Saw them both at De Montford Hall in Leicester.


----------



## freon warrior

Rainbow late 70's Manchester.


----------



## catch the pigeo

Michael jackson aintree racecoure 1988


----------



## parish

dholdi said:


> Black Sabbath, Guild Hall - Preston.
> 1978 with Van Halen opening.


I was there too :thumb:

Can't remember wether it was that or Humble Pie that was the first one I went to mind - loooong time ago


----------



## swordjo

Think mine was Ocean Colour Scene at Stirling Castle in 1998.. was only 14.


----------



## Trig

Iron Maiden at MEN arena, I think it was 1999.

The former Judas Priest frontman was the support act with his new band Halford.


----------



## Gruffs

Foo Fighters in Hyde Park 2006.

Well, they were headlining. Technically the first band was Juliette And The Licks. Followed by Angels And Airwaves (utter shyte). Then the mighty Queens Of The Stone Age. Then Motorhead.

Then the Foos.


----------



## spitfire

The first artist I ever saw live was Shirley Bassey:lol:Not through choice I've got to say, my mother dragged me along to the Kelvin hall arena. The first band I saw live through choice was Status Quo in the Apollo. The best though was Mike Oldfield at Edinburgh Castle:thumb:


----------



## Stevoraith

Red Hot Chili Peppers at Murrayfield in 2004.

Best is a toss-up between Snow Patrol and Kings of Leon.


----------



## VIPER

Bigpikle said:


> U2 - Wembley Joshua Tree Tour approx 1995


^^^ VERY Jealous! :thumb: ('95 though for Joshua Tree tour? must have been '87 ish surely?)

Mine was Iron Maiden @ Sheffield City Hall in 1990.


----------



## Bigpikle

Pit Viper said:


> ^^^ VERY Jealous! :thumb:
> 
> Mine was Iron Maiden @ Sheffield City Hall in 1990.


I meant '85 of course....

Supported by The Pretenders and Lou Reed IIRC....been a few too many gigs since then :wall:

Would love to have seen The Maiden though


----------



## swordjo

Waiting for Multipla Mick to tell us his first gig... was probably Vera Lynn right enough!


----------



## Bratwurst

Stone Temple Pilots - Glasgow Barrowlands - 1994.

That weekend I was 18 and the night after the gig, I got totally wrecked in a local pub/club and 'fell asleep' (also known as unconscious) right next to a big speaker. Now I'm deaf in one ear!

A strangely memorable weekend.


----------



## aod

I really can't remember – being a semi-professional musician, I've seen and played with so many bands! I think the first I saw was probably a 'local' band at a gig I either played at, or went to. 

The first 'professional' band I think I saw, was probably in my late teens (late 90's), when I saw some punk bands I really like – No Use for a Name and Lagwagon (my fave band!). 

It was at London Astoria, and one of the best nights out I've had. I'm really gutted they're demolishing it...

The first epic bands I saw were probably Metallica and Iron Maiden at Roskilde Festival 2003. I'll never forget it!


----------



## Shiny

Bigpikle said:


> I meant '85 of course....
> 
> Supported by The Pretenders and Lou Reed IIRC....been a few too many gigs since then :wall:
> 
> Would love to have seen The Maiden though


I was at that one, Maria McKee & Lone Justice IIRC. The sound for the support acts was terrible, it would have been a much better day if the egotistical U2 allowed the other bands to use their stadium gear.

My first gig was New Model Army supported by the Psycho Surgeons in Nov 1985, a big eye opener for a sweet little 16 yr old like me. Saw the Alarm a month later when they played a 2 and half hour Christmas gig at Hammersmith Odeon. Oh the good old days,


----------



## S63

Mattieuk said:


> Wow...at that time was Beatlemania at its peak?


This thread has really made me go all nostalgic, I was 11 years old, don't have too much memory of the historic occasion, just rang my dear old mum and asked what were her memories, she took me because she wanted to see them, I had little interest but being Christmas it was a treat, I found it hard to believe she paid 7/6 old money, that's 37p to most of you! for tickets and all I can remember was the Fab Four entering the stage from the bottom of a huge Christmas tree and yes Beatle Hysteria kicked in and you couldn't hear a single note and mum decided we should leave just 20 minutes into the show coz it was giving her a headache!

Funnily enough I went to Kew Gardens last week for the Swing in the park season and saw the Bootleg Beatles (2nd time I've seen them), anybody interested in the Beatles music should go and see them, they are, well only one word for it......fab.

My mum wasn't wrong about the ticket prices just unearthed these posters on google, have no recollection of the support we must have seen:doublesho


----------



## little john

I was a late starter when it comes to concerts I can remember 15th July 2000 and the 16th July 2000 both Oasis dates at the Reebok, I had tried for the Maine Road tickets but they sold out before I got through I was useing the payphone at college to phone and missed a maths lesson trying.

Was it volentary? not really I work at the Reebok so got paid to work then went and watched the concert for free We even got the see the Mondays doing their sound check etc. But If I hadnt been working there I would have been there anyway.


----------



## bmw320i

This was my first! Just moved to the UK from Africa and was loving every moment of this gig!


17/08/1991 
AC/DC, Metallica, Motley Crue, Queensryche, The Black Crowes 

Was the start of many more.........................


----------



## Pieface876

First band I saw through choice was Funeral For a Friend, supported by Fightstar and Beyond All Reason. This was in Liverpool University.

First band I ever saw though was Another Level in Downtown Disney, Florida.


----------



## Geetarman

Was probably be Ocean Colour Scene, Cast & Oasis on Irvine Beach somewhere around '95 maybes, unless you count the Boo Radleys and Texas at a Radio one roadshow?


----------



## geert dr

First band i saw was AC/DC , can't remember the year ,late eighties i think !
Had a peeping noise in my ears for about 2 days !


----------



## DPN

The Smashing pumpkins @ Summerfest Milwaukee USA


----------



## johnbuck

Def Leppard at the Speakeasy in Middlesbrough about 1979


----------



## alan hanson

late starter kings of leon


----------



## one_question

Saw Foreigner on their Agent Provocateur tour in about 1985. It was at the NEC and I can’t remember who the support was. I just remember them saying their name and the whole crowd seemed to shout back “who?”. I know the band said their name again and got a similar response – so gave up trying to give their name. I thought that it was Aerosmith – but having done a wikipedia – this seems unlikely. I do know that they then became quite ‘big’ afterwards though.

I’ve been to see various groups. I think that the best one visually must have been Pink Floyd at Maine Road whilst the best performers must have been Genesis at Roundhay Park – saw them twice,


----------



## Mars Red Mike

Morbid Angel I think was the first band I ever saw live, at JB's in Dudley


----------



## Mars Red Mike

one_question said:


> I've been to see various groups. I think that the best one visually must have been Pink Floyd at Maine Road


jammy sod


----------



## BigErn

I used to go to watch a lot of local rock bands and bloody loved it but never saw any "famous" bands till a month or so ago where I went to see Oasis at the Stadium Of Light.

2 bands I must see are AC/DC and Iron Maiden. I will cry if I dont see them before they stop touring.


----------



## VWAlec

Mott The Hoople

~1991/92


----------



## S63

VWAlec said:


> Mott The Hoople
> 
> ~1991/92


Saw Mott at Leeds town Hall in 1973, went because I wanted to see the support band........Queen!

Queen were constantly heckled and booed throughout their set by a set of rather rowdy Mott fans I guess from Wolverhampton area "get off yer poofs" was the main theme. I left the Mott set halfway through and as I walked out into the reception area of the town hall Queen were sitting on a bench with what I assume was their manager all looking very dejected...little did they know how things were to become.


----------



## robinl

Transvision Vamp (remember them!) followed by Tina Turner, Michael Jackson and Madje..........!


----------



## Throbbe

bmw320i said:


> This was my first! Just moved to the UK from Africa and was loving every moment of this gig!
> 
> 17/08/1991
> AC/DC, Metallica, Motley Crue, Queensryche, The Black Crowes
> 
> Was the start of many more.........................


Monsters of Rock iirc. I fell asleep during AC/DC's set.  Think I'd been overdoing it! Crue were bloody awful, which was a disappointment as I really wanted to see them, but from reading 'The Dirt' apparently that was pretty much one of their worst performances. Wasn't a big fan of Queensryche, but they were good, Metallica were awesome and the Black Crowes even more so.



Shiny said:


> My first gig was New Model Army supported by the Psycho Surgeons in Nov 1985, a big eye opener for a sweet little 16 yr old like me.


We've probably bounced off each other at some stage! Saw them a few years later with the Levellers when I was 17, and I know what you mean!

My first was Extreme Noise Terror in some pub cellar in Ipswich in the late 80's, followed a few days later by the Dogs D'Amour at the Corn Exchange. Now, ENT in a pub cellar at 15/16, that WAS a bit scary.


----------



## Omnic

DJ Tiësto, December 2007 @ Helsinki, Finland, Studio 55.
Really ****ing nice gig, just love him, he's the Legend!


----------



## Shiny

Throbbe said:


> My first was Extreme Noise Terror in some pub cellar in Ipswich in the late 80's, followed a few days later by the Dogs D'Amour at the Corn Exchange. Now, ENT in a pub cellar at 15/16, that WAS a bit scary.


Fantastic stuff, i guess the relief was that their songs only lasted about 23 seconds at most :lol:

Not my first gig, but my best gig by far was My Bloody Valentine at Bristol Bierkellar when the toured just after "Isn't Anything".

They strung out the white noise part of "You Made Me Realise" for what felt like 15 minutes, everyone stood still, a bit mesmerised, and it felt like your ears were about 6" outside your head either side. It was a loud, totally awesome gig from one of the most underrated and influential bands (i still believe they were mainly responsible for turning jingly jangly Indie Pop into feedback screaming Indie Rock).


----------



## dps1973

Simply Red at trafford park cricket ground


----------



## Reds

Metallica and friends at the Milton Keynes Bowl in 1995 (I think). Also on the card were Diamond Head, The Almighty and Megadeath. 

I had whiplash for 2 weeks after that one


----------



## Prism Detailing

Skin @ TITP


----------



## Modmedia

Never.

I've no interest, really!


----------



## lofty

The first live band I seen must have been Status Quo,as they opened Live Aid in 1985.That was the first concert I had been to,I can remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## kk1966

1979...Gary Numan/Tubeway Army (The Touring Principle) at Birmingham odeon (New Street)...supported by OMD


----------



## Pieface876

The best band's I've seen live are either Tenacious D, Funeral for a Friend or Rage Against the Machine.


----------



## S63

lofty said:


> The first live band I seen must have been Status Quo,as they opened Live Aid in 1985.That was the first concert I had been to,I can remember it like it was yesterday.


for a first gig they don't come any better.


----------



## VIPER

S500 said:


> for a first gig they don't come any better.


You can say that again!! Jeez - I'd have loved to have been at Live Aid. It's one of those 'tell your grandkids' experiences imo.


----------



## Charley Farley

Fatback band Hammersmith O round about 1974/5. Were bliddy excellent.


----------



## Mr THX

The Cult - Sheffield City Hall


----------



## Hair Bear

Alexander O'Neal - NEC Arena 1988 (not strictly 'a band') - so....

Wet Wet Wet - NEC Arena 1989

Best gig - Oasis - Stoke Trentham Gardens 1995


----------



## S63

Hair Bear said:


> Alexander O'Neal - NEC Arena 1988 (not strictly 'a band') - so....
> 
> Wet Wet Wet - NEC Arena 1989
> 
> Best gig - Oasis - Stoke Trentham Gardens 1995


hmm, just old are you really HB?


----------



## Hair Bear

S500 said:


> hmm, just old are you really HB?


Why you ask? :lol:


----------



## S63

Hair Bear said:


> Why you ask? :lol:


when we had a who's the oldest detailer thread I seem to recollect you were up there as one with a bus pass, the gigs you have stated don't seem that of an old codger....have I been had, or did you discover pop rather later than most in life?


----------



## Hair Bear

S500 said:


> I seem to recollect you were up there as one with a bus pass, the gigs you have stated don't seem that of an old codger....


Oi! How very dare you! 

You _may_ have been had :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

Rush - Glasgow AECC on October 31st '08

loved every second of it


----------



## S63

Hair Bear said:


> Oi! How very dare you!
> 
> You _may_ have been had :lol:


Outed, now no more porkies you.


----------



## Shiny

Mr THX said:


> The Cult - Sheffield City Hall


:thumb: one of the bands i always wished i had seen, along with the Cure.



alan_mcc said:


> Rush - Glasgow AECC on October 31st '08
> 
> loved every second of it


Good to see Rush are still touring. I saw them on their Power Windows tour, but where Geddy has lost the "rawness" of his voice from the early days, i was kind of dissappointed. They played 2112, my favourite rush song, but it was no where near as powerful as the LP version. Alex & Neil are just ****ing awesome musicians though, was great to watch. Alex was still quite slim in those days too :lol:

Wish i'd seen them in the 70's but then i'd be 10 years older now, so maybe not.


----------



## Bero

insurgentes said:


> Mine was the Jam too. Brighton Centre Saturday 12th December 1982. Their last Gig. I wasn't really a fan, just went with a mate. Only found out the other week that it was a memorable event. Great Gig Though proper sweaty.


aagh, 16days before i was born...i don't remember it well!

i'm not telling what mine was....not really the place to announce it (i have green day tickets for this yr in Glasgow if then counts for kudos?!)


----------



## Hair Bear

Mattieuk said:


> The Cult around 1986-87 on the Electric tour at the NEC Birmingham.


May have seen you there mate :lol:

Although I thought it was later? Thought it was '89? May have been a different tour though.

Feckin LOUD is what it was :doublesho


----------



## ryanuk

the maccabees,about 2 months ago lol was ace!!!


----------



## nick_mcuk

Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers back in christ god knows was still at school and probably in the 4th form...deffo first year of GSCEs...tooo looong ago!


----------



## Hair Bear

nick_mcuk said:


> Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


Kewl


----------



## nilitara

Depeche mode, black celebration tour @ whitley bay ice rink in 86.

Nige


----------



## Fin2982

first band was The prodigy In newcastle on my 15th bday

Did perv and Jenny ellison In the Live War of the worlds about a month back
next 2 bands be Porcupine tree and....Wishbone ash


----------



## st170clean

i saw madness at the royal concert hall nottingham about 84-85


----------



## Lespaul

Def Leppard at De-Montfort hall in Leicester in the early 80's (pyromania days when they were good).

Darren


----------



## dcj

Lespaul said:


> Def Leppard at De-Montfort hall in Leicester in the early 80's (pyromania days when they were good).
> 
> Darren


Agree on that one, saw em on said tour at nottingham r.c.

My first gig was KISS at Stafford Bingley Hall (does it still exist) in 83.


----------



## Fin2982

Damn I feel so young


----------



## Idlewillkill

First was Symposium (anybody remember them?) at Dudley JBs bout '98 I think. I was about 14.

Best was Metallica at Donnington playing a secret set in a tent, pretty much front row and they just played the "propper" stuff. Epic.


----------



## James_R

Jesus Jones - Nottingham Rock City - early 90's.


----------



## OrangePeel

Idlewillkill said:


> First was Symposium (anybody remember them?) at Dudley JBs bout '98 I think. I was about 14.
> 
> Best was Metallica at Donnington playing a secret set in a tent, pretty much front row and they just played the "propper" stuff. Epic.


Loved Symposium... saw them many times... One day at a time album, off to dig it out now.


----------



## Idlewillkill

OrangePeel said:


> Loved Symposium... saw them many times... One day at a time album, off to dig it out now.


Woo sweet! They should have been huge! Shame they couldn't get along towards the end really. Remember seing them on Top Of The Pops when I was young and the singer doing a stage dive, been hooked on rock 'n' roll ever since.


----------



## FiestaGirlie

The first band I saw live was Bon Jovi in 2000 at the last gig at the old Wembley Stadium. Although they added another date after I got my ticket, so technically was the 2nd to last concert there.


----------



## dcj

FiestaGirlie said:


> The first band I saw live was Bon Jovi in 2000 at the last gig at the old Wembley Stadium. Although they added another date after I got my ticket, so technically was the 2nd to last concert there.


Now I do feel old, I first saw Bon Jovi in 1984 supporting KISS, i,d probably seen them at least 10 times before 2000


----------



## Throbbe

Idlewillkill said:


> First was Symposium (anybody remember them?) at Dudley JBs bout '98 I think. I was about 14.


IIRC they probably weren't much older! There seemed to be a whole wave of young bands around that time, started with Ash and Kenickie and by the end they seemed really old!

Pick of the bunch were the Period Pains. Kept to the good advice of singing what you know. "Daddy, I Want A Pony" :lol:


----------



## Idlewillkill

Throbbe said:


> IIRC they probably weren't much older! There seemed to be a whole wave of young bands around that time, started with Ash and Kenickie and by the end they seemed really old!
> 
> Pick of the bunch were the Period Pains. Kept to the good advice of singing what you know. "Daddy, I Want A Pony" :lol:


Ash used to be pretty cool live too back in the day. Couldn't stand Kenickie, seen the singer on stuff like the culture show? Proudly unearthing "math rock" with some indie band, that isnt math in anyway, about 10 years too late. Bless...

Symposium should reform! Maybe...


----------



## lofty

nilitara said:


> Depeche mode, black celebration tour @ whitley bay ice rink in 86.
> 
> Nige


Small world,this was my second,good but not as good as the first.


----------



## Sandro

BoyHitsCar at the Cathouse in Glasgow in 2001 ( i think it was 2001) funking awesome!


----------



## illeagalhunter

Oasis played in a markey in Irvine 94 i was there . They finished there set with Iam a walrus.h


----------



## Scoobr

First gig for me was Queen at Wembley Arena (or Empire Pool Wembley as it was known then) back in May 1978....


----------



## naked_brummell

Red hot chili peppers - hyde park june 2004, just finished my last gcse went and saw them later that day.... not bad :lol:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Darts - Middlesbrough Town Centre. Summer 1978. Cringe................


----------



## MK1Campaign

Pantera 1995 Wolves Civic hall. I was only 15.


----------



## Mental_Mikey

Emerson, Lake and Palmer at St George's Hall, Bradford - November 1972


----------



## trimmtrabb

UB40 NEC :wave:


----------



## Wez

I went to see SPACE that the Parr Hall in warrington it was a top gig

Wez


----------



## GS300

U2 - pairc-ui-caoimh 1993 Zooropa Tour. I can still hear it


----------



## Iggy

Judas Priest supported by Iron Maiden at Trentham Gardens in Stoke - 1978 or 1979, cant remember which.

I 'think' it was Iron Maidens last appearance as a support band?


----------



## S63

Mental_Mikey said:


> Emerson, Lake and Palmer at St George's Hall, Bradford - November 1972


Saw them at Wembley in the same year, only time I've ever had a front row seat, not clever, ears were ringing for days after.


----------



## magpieV6

rem loch lomand 2005, was great!


----------



## HairyG

The never to be forgotten "Principal Edward's Magic Theatre" at Bromsgove College 1969. 

It's probably their take on rock that has turned me into a fan of classical music:lol:


----------



## kbaskim

Pink Floyd, 29. aug 1994, Valle Hovin - Oslo


----------



## Sharpy

does east 17 count? 16 or so years ago at whitley bay ice rink aged approx 10 or 11? :lol:

My taste has got better as the years progreesed I promise


----------



## Scotty Pro

S500 said:


> Saw them at Wembley in the same year, only time I've ever had a front row seat, not clever, ears were ringing for days after.


I was at the City Hall in Newcastle, great show, ELP were super and Keith was a wiz with the keyboards.

On another note I have seen many "Super Bands", The Who was probably first, The Rolling Stones, David Bowie, Queen and each show was a spectacle. I would say the current crop of bands *don't do show like they used to!*


----------



## SteveOC

03OKH said:


> U2 headlining @ Milton Keynes Bowl. 1984 if i remember correctly. Sorry it was 85 just checked
> 
> Ably supported by :
> 
> The Cult
> Spear of Destiny
> REM
> The Ramones
> 
> and one other I cant remember :wall:
> 
> Cracking day out.


The Longest Day - how apt a name for an event!
The coach failed to turn up to pick us up afterwards and we ended up walking miles to a phone box, calling a cab to get to the station, and sleeping on the station platform. Took forever to get home......

Steve O.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Status QUO!!!!!


----------



## Mike Hunt

The Jam - All Mod Cons tour Newcastle City Hall 1978


----------



## Jochen

Can't Remember :lol:


----------



## rsdan1984

korn on the issues tour at wembly, 2000. well actually technically speaking it was the support band POD.


----------



## VixMix

Bryan Adams - supported by Extreme - at Celtic Park in 1992 apparently!

Best - The Who at TITP 97?


----------



## banksy

George Formby Lamp-post tour. Rock City Nottingham, 1948.


----------



## Yoghurtman

The Police - Brighton Centre - 1980 I think


----------



## slanguage

Pink Floyd. Vets Stadium. Philadelphia. June 1994.


----------



## stan the man

Steve Hillage (motivation radio tour) strathclyde uni 1977.


----------



## rossdook

Mamas Boys supported by Tigertailz at the Venue in Aberdeen circa February 1987 - was a Thursday night and being right at the front, I only regained proper hearing after Sunday lunch! :lol:


----------



## rossdook

little john said:


> I was a late starter when it comes to concerts I can remember 15th July 2000 and the 16th July 2000 both Oasis dates at the Reebok, I had tried for the Maine Road tickets but they sold out before I got through I was useing the payphone at college to phone and missed a maths lesson trying.
> 
> Was it volentary? not really I work at the Reebok so got paid to work then went and watched the concert for free We even got the see the Mondays doing their sound check etc. But If I hadnt been working there I would have been there anyway.


You work at the Reebok? Quality stuff mate - I'm one of the UK's most northerly Trotters fans! Never been there yet, but passed by the side of it once on the way to a fishing trip! One of these days....


----------



## Frothey

rossdook said:


> Mamas Boys supported by Tigertailz at the Venue in Aberdeen circa February 1987 - was a Thursday night and being right at the front, I only regained proper hearing after Sunday lunch! :lol:


it used to take me that long to get out of my jeans after glam gig's that I wore the same pair from age 14 to about 18... just put the school trousers over the top. well, until 6th form :lol:


----------



## rob750

Slade !


----------



## ChriscrashTM

Def leppard at the nec in birmingham! i was 8 and i went with my uncle! hard to beleive that was 11 years ago..


----------



## [email protected]

the cure, disintegration tour 89, birmingham nec


----------



## SteveOC

[email protected] said:


> the cure, disintegration tour 89, birmingham nec


The last (non-pub) band I saw live and on that same tour IIRC, but at Wembley. Although I had seen them many times before (the first time was at Isleworth Tech), we only decided to go at the last minute and had to work Security to get in. No pay but free admission and a meal provided.

Steve O.


----------



## Rickyboy

T'was the Stereophonics for me. They walked on stage in the pitch dark, nobody even knew they were there and then kicked off proceedings with "The Bartender and The Thief" literally out of nowhere.

Was awesome.


----------



## Shiny

[email protected] said:


> the cure, disintegration tour 89, birmingham nec


One band i always regretted nott seeing live in the 80's. Some of the stuff on their "Concert/Curiosity" tape (yes kids, this was only available on "tape" and was a freebie with a vinyl LP!) is absolutely mind blowing.


----------



## buckas

my brother's band 

but ones paid for

Muse at cardiff, fcuking awesome! seen phonics + killers since, killers were also top notch!


----------



## Tabbs

Jamiroquai
Birmingham NEC arena


----------



## littlelloydy

Therpay? at Liverpool royal court. They were touring the Troublegum album. Only the other day I was going through some old gig tickets cos for some reason i collected them, and i have it right here. 2nd Dec 1994, Thats brings back some memories.


----------



## daz4311

u2 roundhay park leeds


----------



## Alex_225

V96 saw Prodigy play, I was 14 at the time. 

Last band I saw was Metallica though, they are epic live.


----------



## Griffy

Black Sabbath @ Portsmouth Guildhall circa 1980(ish) Plaster was flying off the walls and i had a headache for days afterwards and got sent home from school :lol:

Best gig i've ever seen was Queen @ Knebworth back in 86/87? In support were Beloius Some (remember the 'Imagination' video?), Big Country and Status Quo :doublesho

I have to admit that U2 @ Wembley last month was truly awesome too :thumb:


----------



## Will-S

Simple Minds at Hampden:thumb:


----------



## Sp3no

Skunk Anansie
Leicester De Montfort Hall


----------



## transtek

INXS, NEC 1988
followed by Darling Buds (3 times) Trent Poly
Transvision Vamp
Wonderstuff, Nottingham Uni


----------



## Richors

The Clash at Queens hall in Leeds when it was still there - around 77/78 i think...........


----------



## Chris_R

James - around 89 or 90 at Bristol Studio club just before they hit the big time with Sit Down.

Last gig was U2 at Cardiff a couple years ago, god it was an awful show completely devoid of any atmosphere at all (apart from Boners ramblings about the G3 summit with a oh so handy pair of people in the crowd just by the stage wearing the whole getup and waving a banner about - talk about a staged piece!). Stayed to hear Sunday Bloody Sunday and left early disappointed by the "worlds biggest band"


----------



## amcfad

Shouldn't admit to it, The Wombles at Glasgow Apollo v. early 70's


----------



## Fordy_ST500

the first group i saw live were STEPS... LOL
dont laugh at me, i was very young and had no choice
ive moved up in the world now with the last band i saw live were Oasis @ heaton park when the generator blew


----------



## Emz_197

The first group i saw was Boyzone :thumb: Back in 1996 i think it was.


----------



## Shug

Stereophonics @ the railway club, Inverness
(obviously a 'before they were famous' one!)


----------



## mk2jon

jacko 1992


----------

